# I am looking for Catering Software?



## avalonevents (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for catering software that can help me orgainze menus, receipes, customize menus for cleints, food cost, labor cost, equipment pull list for events, backup your files, merges your cleint base. etc.


Does anyone know of a program that is easy to use that does not cost $5,000 for just software. Besides caterease?


Scott Reade Mauritzen 
Avalon Event Production

I would apprecaite any input.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

am looking for catering software that can help me orgainze menus, receipes, customize menus for cleints, food cost, labor cost, equipment pull list for events, backup your files, merges your cleint base. etc.

If you go on the web to catering and event planning software , you will get discriptions and prices for some, personally I was in the volume upscale catering business for over 40 years in New York. Have seen quite a few of them. None of them have it all .We wound up doing our own, as every caterers needs are different. Keep in mind none of them is a substitute for actual experience.


----------



## avalonevents (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Ed,


Thanks for the input, I really apprecaite it. I have been a chef in this industry for over 30 years and now that I have several busiess and I am getting back to doing my own catering than out sourceing the work to other caters. 

Do you have a favorite program just for your menus and receipes. I am trying to organize than mostly at this point.


Scott


Have a great day.

PS I was born and trained NYC as a Chef.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Saw one called Catering Edge which of all I did see it seemed to be the best. Have no idea of cost today, but about 10 years ago it was pricey. The system we developed was better for our needs. After feeding about 2500 patrons on a given weekend. I usually had a bunch of parsley and some lemons left. We were banquet only and I kid you not there were weeks where we had an 11% foodcost. This is based on huge volume.


----------

